# Britney- und Lindsay-Paparazzi verhaftet



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

*Britney- und Lindsay-Paparazzi verhaftet*

By Gina Serpe
22/2/2008 10:17 
Vier Fotografen, die es auf Britney Spears und Lindsay Lohan abgesehen hatten, wurden in dieser Woche festgenommen.
Am Dienstagabend und Mittwochmorgen wurden vier Kameramänner an zwei verschiedenen Orten in West Hollywood verhaftet. Es scheint sich um den Anfang einer längst fälligen Aktion gegen die Paparazzi zu handeln, die oftmals gefährliche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um heiß begehrte und hoch bezahlte Schnappschüsse der Hollywood Party-Girls zu bekommen. 
Die Fotografen wurden verhaftet, weil sie sowohl beim Warten auf Spears als auch beim Warten auf Lohan die Gehsteige blockierten. 
Am Dienstagabend waren zunächst die Spears-Paparazzi dran. Sie wurden kurz vor 20 Uhr verhaftet, als sie vor dem B2V Salon herumlungerten, wo sie auf den Pop-Star warteten, der sich dort ihre Haarfarbe auffrischen ließ. 
David Tonnessen, 31, und Christian Shostele, 37, zwei der ungefähr 50 Fotografen, die sich dort versammelten wurden verhaftet, nachdem sie die mehrfachen Aufforderungen der Beamten den Gehweg zu räumen ignorierten. 
Tonnessen wurde wegen Blockieren eines Eingangs auf der Polizeistation in West Hollywood in Gewahrsam genommen und nach Bezahlung seiner Kaution in Höhe von $250 wieder entlassen. Shostele dagegen wurde bereits an Ort und Stelle wieder entlassen, nachdem er die Kaution von $500 sofort bezahlen konnte.
Nur wenige Stunden später und ein paar Blocks weiter wurden zwei Fotografen der Klatschseite TMZ vor dem Szene-Club Villa in West Hollywood verhaftet.
Nachdem die Polizei die Fotografen kurz vor Mitternacht per Lautsprecher dazu aufforderte, sich zu verziehen, wurden sie um 1:30 Uhr morgens wieder zurückgerufen, weil Clubgänger und andere Nachteulen nicht durch das Paparazzi-Gedränge kommen konnten. 
Von den ungefähr 24 Fotografen, die ihr Lager vor dem Club aufschlugen, um Lohans großen Abgang nicht zu verpassen, wurden zwei TMZ-Angestellte verhaftet. 
Christopher Gonzalez, 21, und Vagn Rauch, 23, wurden beide auf dem Polizeirevier von West Hollywood in Gewahrsam genommen und nach Bezahlung einer Kaution von $500 wieder entlassen.
TMZ berichtete über den Vorfall am Mittwoch und behauptete jedoch, dass nur einer der Fotografen sechs Stunden auf dem Polizeirevier festgehalten wurde, während der andere sich auf dem Rücksitz eines Streifenwagens befand, bevor er wieder entlassen wurde. 
Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob die Paparazzi ihre Lektion gelernt haben. Am Mittwochabend waren sie und Spears jedenfalls wieder in voller Stärke zurück, und testeten die Geduld der Polizisten als der Pop-Star im Beverly Center auftauchte. 
Allerdings gab es keine Verhaftungen.


----------

